# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Πρόβλημα με XBOX 360!!!

## gas_liosia

Χαιρετώ τους φίλους των ηλεκτρονικών. Έχω ενα XBOX 360 το οποίο παίζει για 5 περίπου λεπτά και μετά τρώει ενα κόλλημα, και αναβοσβήνει ενα κόκκινο λαμπάκι και μου εμφανίζει ενα μήνυμα στην τηλεόραση και γράφει οτι χρειάζεται SERVICE. Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το XBOX 1. Κάποιος μου είπε οτι φταίει το μάτι του DVD-ROM και δεν διαβάζει σωστά... Παραγγέλνω ενα μέσω INTERNET που βρήκα με 38 euro και το βάζω σήμερα αλλά... μια απ'τα ίδια... Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς το ίδιο πρόβλημα; Έχει να προτείνει κανείς κάτι;  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gas_liosia

Να υποθέσω κανα τρανζίστορ ή κανά τσιπ???

----------


## stratos77

www.sonypsp.gr

εφοριωνος 12
210-7569317
κουδουνι gr.mods

δεν κανω διαφιμηση αλλα ειναι οι ειδικοι σε τετοια θεματα..δεν ειναι θεμα τραντζιστορ η ηλεκτρονικο..θα με θυμηθεις

----------

